# angel trio breeding



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

this is the most unusual breeding i have seen in the 40 plus years that i have kept and bred fish. this female and two males have bred several times and have a very high success rate. i was able to catch it on video. enjoy!
check it out here:


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that is crazy. Cool video also.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Weird.... but it works! Maybe they are polygamists?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video, wow.....very interesting....


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, the female's eggs should all be hatched with double fertilization.

How did they work ????? So the 2 males take turn to fertilize or ??????

Hope the female will not get burnt fast with 2 husbands !!!!!


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*trio*

hopefully she won't but they just layed on jan 7 and are back at it again.
some other video i have shows that both males are so passionate towards her.


----------

